# Odd message when trying to post...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1196 Warning: Some non-transactional changed tables couldn't be rolled back

INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 659830, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('friggin', 'friday')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php


----------

